# Mimimi=BUFFED UP?



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

Ok, ich glaube ja Fest daran das Foren und Communitys ins Leben gerufen werden um anderen zu Helfen! Aber das scheint immer weniger in die Köpfe Diverser Personen reinzugehen!

Jo "SUFU nutzen" und "Hatten wir schon" heist es da wenn einer mal zu einer bestimmten Situation Fragen hat!
Klar ich gebe in die Sufu jetzt ein: Technik Systemanforderungen fur WOW und bekomme die für BC von 2007. gebe ich Wrath of the Lich King ein bekomme ich verwandte Themen: sprich BC! Weil sich ja so viel ned geändert hat o0! Mache ich nun einen neuen Thread auf wo ich mal Lieb nach frage was ich denn aus Sicht anderer bräuchte wird man Dumm angemacht: nutze SUFU, so einen Thread hatten wir ja schon (bitte wo denn). Anstatt das es einem mitgeteilt wird geht es weiter: "Reicht die Leistung ned kauf NEU" oder so! 

Anderes Ding: Ich weiß jetzt werden einige sagen: Nutze bitte die SuFu weil einen solchen Thread hatten wir schon! Aber NEIN ich mache BEWUSST einen neuen auf, da der ALTE (den ich über SuFu gefunden habe) 1,5 Jahre zurückliegt!

Meine Frage hier ist einfach nur: WENN das hier eine Community ist, die ja eigentlich dazu dienen soll jeden mit Rat und Tat zu begegnen, einem NOOB zu helfen oder Erfahrungen zu Teilen mit anderen, warum tut ihr es ned einfach?

Ich kann mich noch an einige Erinnern die Ihrerzeit genauso Doof da standen als andere Heute, aber heute Sinnlose Kommentare abgeben!
Z.B: L2P... lernt erst mal selbst zu Spielen!!! Nach nem Whipe gleich zu Porten und den Rest Allein zu lassen ist ja so HERO oder was!?! 

Was meine ich jetzt mit dem Thread fragen sich wohl einige^^ 

Ganz einfach, Wenn ihr nichts Konstruktives zu melden habt.. "einfach mal die Fresse halten" ...des ist besser als der Geistige Dünnschiss den die meisten von euch geben!!!


----------



## WackoJacko (14. November 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu eine Comm sollte wirklich mehr zusammenhalten und anfängern helfen statt mit der "nutze SuFu" Masche abzuweisen.

Mal schauen wann die ersten flames losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surilko (14. November 2009)

so siehts aus xDD


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Klar ich gebe in die Sufu jetzt ein: Technik Systemanforderungen fur WOW und bekomme die für BC von 2007. gebe ich Wrath of the Lich King ein bekomme ich verwandte Themen: sprich BC!



Das nennt man dann zu blöde zum suchen.
http://www.buffed.de/news/7428/wow-systema...f-the-lich-king


----------



## voj (14. November 2009)

Hut ab.
Hat mich eigentlich auch schon immer gestört, aber bin zu meinst zu fals was zu schreiben.(juhu endlich die faulheit überwunden)
Und ich sage es nochmal: Respekt dass sich endlich mal wer dazu äußert, wurde auch mal zeit.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

voj schrieb:


> Hut ab.
> Hat mich eigentlich auch schon immer gestört, aber bin zu meinst zu fals was zu schreiben.(juhu endlich die faulheit überwunden)
> Und ich sage es nochmal: Respekt dass sich endlich mal wer dazu äußert, wurde auch mal zeit.



er ist nicht der erste, und letzte, der sich über das ja ach so böse buffed beschwert...


----------



## fabdiem (14. November 2009)

nja die meisten machen das um den beitragsticker hochzubringen oder einfach ihren frust abzulassen^^
hab des auch mal n paar mal gemacht, hab dann iwann gemerkt des des nix bringt
naja bin mittlerweile zufaul geworden um auf was zu antworten wo ich keine ahnung von hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke mal jeder hier, der selber meint er schreibt sowat net wie "benutz die sufu" sollte sich mal anne nase
fassen und drüber nachdenken ob er nich selbst mal sowat geschrieben hat

unsre gesellschaft ist halt so geworden

lest mal was fromm über den "marketing-charakter" schreibt
da finden sich die meisten von uns irgendwo wieder


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

Ich beschwere mich nicht über Buffed sondern eher die Community... 

@Tikume: Das war anfang des Jahres! Und ich habe es als beispiel genannt!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er ist nicht der erste, und letzte, der sich über das ja ach sö böse buffed beschwert...




Was nicht bedeutet das er damit nicht unrecht hat. Wie ich das erstemal auf Buffed damals war hab ich vor lauter "nutze SUFU" und geflame gedacht gehabt: Wo bin ich bloss hier gelandet?!

Ich bin auch sehr sehr viel in Communitys unterwegs.. habe schon etliche Spiele und die dazu gehörigen Communitys durch. Ich muss aber gestehen das teilweise keine so unfreundlich war wie hier auf Buffed es doch öfters der Fall ist. Das kann man auch sicher nicht den Mods vorwerfen.. hier sollte sich lieber jeder mal an die Nase greifen und sich in "freundlichem miteinander" versuchen.

Aber wirklich ändern wird sichs wohl eh ned.. es ist, wie es ist.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> @Tikume: Das war anfang des Jahres! Und ich habe es als beispiel genannt!



Die WOTLK Systemanforderungen haben sich nicht geändert. 
Wenn Du die Beispiele ausdenken musst war es wohl nichts mit deinem Thread.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2009)

Alle die mimimi sagen sind doof und alle die genau sagen auch!!


Strafen wir ihn mit nichtbeachtung!!!!!!


PS:

1 Sec Googeln:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wotlk+Systemanforderungen


----------



## Punkrawk (14. November 2009)

und selbst wenn du die sufu benutzt und dann mit deiner frage in nem monatealtem thread landest, wirst du angemault, dass du "leichen schändest".

also von mir nen klares "super" zu deinem thema, genau das hab ich mich auch shcon oft gefragt bzw drüber aufgeregt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich nicht über Buffed sondern eher die Community...



was aber diesbezüglich nichts bezweckt.

die community besteht nicht nur aus zwanzig leuten.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2009)

1 Sec Googeln:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wotlk+Systemanforderungen


----------



## Dwarim (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Meine Frage hier ist einfach nur: WENN das hier eine Community ist, die ja eigentlich dazu dienen soll jeden mit Rat und Tat zu begegnen, einem NOOB zu helfen oder Erfahrungen zu Teilen mit anderen, warum tut ihr es ned einfach?



Ganz einfach weil solche Leute meinen, sie wären was besseres und müssten sich daher nicht auf das Niveau der Anderen (was ja sowieso Meilenweit unter dem Eigenen liegt) herablassen.

Ne mal im Ernst, ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu. Dem Einzigen, dem solche Posts à la "Benutz die SuFu" / "Hatten wir schon" / "Wurde schon 1000 mal diskutiert" / "Such dir Freunde" / Was weiß ich, was diesen Hohlköpfen noch so einfällt, helfen, ist dem Postcounter.


Ich frag' mich, warum Leute aktiv in 'ner Community sind, wenn jeder 2. Post sowieso nur sinnloses geflame ist, aber diese Frage werde ich wohl nie beantwortet bekommen.


so far,
Dwarim


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@Tikume

Geschrieben habe ich:
Klar ich gebe in die Sufu jetzt ein: Technik Systemanforderungen fur WOW und bekomme die für BC von 2007. gebe ich Wrath of the Lich King ein bekomme ich verwandte Themen: sprich BC!
Später schreibe ich ja Anfang des Jahres.... Ok ist Auslegungssache jetzt, Aber das ich damit des Release meinte auch wieder eine andere^^


----------



## Tokenlord (14. November 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> denke mal jeder hier, der selber meint er schreibt sowat net wie "benutz die sufu" sollte sich mal anne nase
> fassen und drüber nachdenken ob er nich selbst mal sowat geschrieben hat


Ich kann dir guten Gewissens sagen dass ich soetwas noch nie gemacht habe.
Ich versuche eigentlich immer eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben.

Und wenn ich mal mies drauf bin dann schreibe ich entweder nichts, oder stelle "Forentrolle" blos. Das macht mir ehrlich gesagt auch Spaß.
Ich errinere mich da an "Heldentod", "Killercommand" oder auch "Worldbashor". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dem TE ja zu. Ja, die Buffed-Community ist nicht gerade für ihr hohes Niveau bekannt.
Trotzdem gibt es hier viele, regelmäßige Besucher, die sich durchaus freundlich und hilfsbereit zeigen können.
Als Bespiel: "Cyrus_the_Virus" hat sich hier ja auch schon gemeldet. Er ist schon lange hier, und wirklich schlechtes habe ich noch nicht von ihm gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird immer nur das negative dargestellt. Das finde ich eigentlich recht schade.
Ich mag "Buffed.de". Ich mag die nervigen Forentrolle, First-Schreier und Spammer nicht, aber ich habe mich sowohl an sie, als auch an diejenigen welche sie zurechtweisen, gewöhnt. Das gehört für mich inzwischen dazu.


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

Ich hoffe einfach mal es werden endlich mal einige nachdenken, z.B. was sie damals bei vanilla sie selbst für Noobs waren oder wo sie bei BC kein Land mehr sahen, bei WotLK kein Fuß mehr... ach, ich weiß es ist verlorene Lebensmüh! Aber verdammt noch ma... DENKEN bevor Reden(schreiben) oder lasst es doch ganz sein... wäre echt viel Wert!


----------



## Ganos (14. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann zu blöde zum suchen.
> http://www.buffed.de/news/7428/wow-systema...f-the-lich-king




Tikume checkt mal wieder gar nichts xD haha....das war ein beispiel freundchen


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal es werden endlich mal einige nachdenken



Das hoffe ich, wenn ich Threads sehe, in denen Fragen gestellt werden, die schon 100x beantwortet wurden, auch jedesmal. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## Hurkyl (14. November 2009)

Gerade wegen solcher "Trolle",wie Tikume,lohnt es sich kaum,nen Thread auf Buffed aufzumachen.Ich frag mich immer,wie der Typ drauf kommt,ne Arroganz an den Tag zu legen,als hätte er/sie/es was Weltbewegendes erschaffen.In jedem Thread lese ich irgendwelche herablassende Bemerkungen von Tikume.Hast du n Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit oder was treibt dich dazu,jedesmal Saudumme Bemerkungen loszulassen,egal zu welchem Thema.Und zu dem Thread hier,auch da hat Tikume wieder seine Glorreiche Seite gezeigt,indem er net mal Ansatzweise,den Post vom TE verstanden hat.Lieber erstmal flamen,bevor man den Thread liest und dann versucht zu verstehen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. November 2009)

Hurkyl schrieb:


> Gerade wegen solcher "Trolle",wie Tikume,lohnt es sich kaum,nen Thread auf Buffed aufzumachen.Ich frag mich immer,wie der Typ drauf kommt,ne Arroganz an den Tag zu legen,als hätte er/sie/es was Weltbewegendes erschaffen.In jedem Thread lese ich irgendwelche herablassende Bemerkungen von Tikume.Hast du n Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit oder was treibt dich dazu,jedesmal Saudumme Bemerkungen loszulassen,egal zu welchem Thema.Und zu dem Thread hier,auch da hat Tikume wieder seine Glorreiche Seite gezeigt,indem er net mal Ansatzweise,den Post vom TE verstanden hat.Lieber erstmal flamen,bevor man den Thread liest und dann versucht zu verstehen.



er/sie/es... ich glaube es war eine "sie" darf es sich halt erlauben. wegen "vip" und so. angestellte/r/s für buffed, aber kein moderator mehr.


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@Corak
Ich frage... wie sollte ich meinen DUDU für ne Ini Skillen nach dem Aktuellen Patch um in eine Ini mitgenommen zu werden, antwortest du jetzt auch, nutz die SUFU? Oder ich habe ne Frage zu den Erbbaren Items, bin 3 Jahre raus aus dem Spiel... was hat es damit auf sich?
Oder DU fragst irgenwann... Ich möchte nen Worgen hochziehen was meint ihr Jäger oder Krieger? Juwe oder Schmied? Willst du da ne Antwort bekommen L2P oder SUFU? Wenne das nicht selber weißt geh Hello Kitty spielen?


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Ihr habt Probleme ...

So wie Du, TE, Dich ausdrückst, würde ich ja nicht mal was antworten ...
Da gibt's einfach nur Report bei Deiner Ausssage "Einfach mal die Fresse halten" - nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist.
Was glaubst Du eigentlich wer Du bist?!

Und so wie Du suchst, kannst Du ja auch nix finden.
Es ist echt immer wieder nur amüsant, wie Ihr Euch aufregt, nix zu finden -
neues Topic aufmachen und dann noch bei Meinungsäußerungen rumzumaulen ...
Sucht anständig, sinnvoll und Ihr werdet fast immer fündig - wenn nicht hier - dann bei Google!

Kein Wunder, daß manche genervt sind, bei so viel sinnfreien Posts, Rumgeheule, Beleidigungen, 
aus Faulheit heraus etc. - und Hauptsache mal n Topic erstellt ...

Wenn ich mich sozial verhalte (Topic dazu gibt es auch - recht interessant) -
dann wird auch gerne geholfen - aber nicht so, wie Du Dich oben ausdrückst - so nicht!

gn8


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (14. November 2009)

darf ich mal was an die leute fragen die immer mit ihrem "gabs schon, "nutz sufu" usw. kommen?
wenn die antwort doch so leicht beantwortet ist, wieso macht ihr es nicht einfach anstat bei google oder sondst wo das noch nen special weg raus zu suchen wie er her schon war?
wenn die die frage beantwortet ist, kann das thema doch geschlossen oder "eingefroren" werden.... aber nein lieber spammen alles gleich 3 seiten voll mit ihrem "benutz SUFU" -.-

ich hoffe das sich hier noch einiges zum positiven ändert.

edit: und man kann auch eine PN an den TE schicken das er die SUFU benutzen soll anstelle gleich den beitragszähler zu pushen -.-


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Sry, versteh' nur die Hälfte von dem, was Du da geschrieben hast.


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@Grushdak :

Es wäre hilfreich einen Thread  komplett zu lesen! Das "einfach mal die Fresse halten" war auf jene bezogen die zu jeweden Thematiken nichts konstruktives zu sagen haben!

1. sind Aussagen derer meist wenig bis gar nicht Hilfreich:

2. ganz und gar nicht Konstruktiv!
3. nicht Aussagekräftig genug um nen Butterbrot zu belegen!
4. meist voll daneben!
5. gehen meist unter manche Gürtellinie!
6. mindern die Ernsthaftigkeit der Thematik an sich!
7. reduzieren die Ernsthaftigkeit des TE!
Wenn ich das alles weiterführe bekomme ich ne DinA4-Seite!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. November 2009)

problem ist nunmal das viele kein forum bedienen. oft genug wird nichtmal auf die erste seite geschaut, sondern gleich ein neues thema aufgemacht. natürlich mit dem aussagekräftigem titel "hilfe".

auch die suchfunktion wird meist garnicht oder falsch verwendet. man muss schon passende suchbegriffe eingeben.

beim beispiel mit den systemvorraussetzungen wird nichtmal die suche benötigt. da reicht es mal im "PC-Technik"- Forum auf die erste seite zu schauen und man findet jede menge beiträge zu diesem thema.


ich repariere öfter mal pcs. würde ich da bei jedem problem, was mir bisher unbekannt war, in einem forum nen thread eröffnen, wäre ich deutlich langsamer. ich werf da google an, beschreib das problem so gut wie möglich und finde so sehr schnell die passenden antworten.


es ist irgendwo verständlich, dass einige da pampig reagieren, wenn ein TE sich keine mühe gibt.


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@Shadowwarrior1996

ich glaube langsam das es einfacher ist ein makro mit "nutze SUFU" zu erstellen und bei unerwünschten Themen zu benutzen als mal nen ernsthaften Rat oder Tip zu geben wie unsereins es tut!


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@ CrAzyPsyCh0

Es stellt jemand einfach mal eine Lapidare Frage, wie zum Bsp was Technisches und wird darauf gleich angefahren! Darum geht es in disem Thread ja, Ich lese auf der Startseite das einer Hilfe bei was braucht und versuche zu Helfen, aber Iwe Idioten(sry wenn sich GOLDIES jetzt ange.... fühlen) fahren diese ständig an! Langeweile oder Was? Wenn die ned Konstruktives haben zum Thema sollen sie sich raushalten... ist meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> @Corak
> Ich frage... wie sollte ich meinen DUDU für ne Ini Skillen nach dem Aktuellen Patch um in eine Ini mitgenommen zu werden, antwortest du jetzt auch, nutz die SUFU? Oder ich habe ne Frage zu den Erbbaren Items, bin 3 Jahre raus aus dem Spiel... was hat es damit auf sich?
> Oder DU fragst irgenwann... Ich möchte nen Worgen hochziehen was meint ihr Jäger oder Krieger? Juwe oder Schmied? Willst du da ne Antwort bekommen L2P oder SUFU? Wenne das nicht selber weißt geh Hello Kitty spielen?




Wenn die Sachen schon 100x beantwortet worden sind, so wie ichs geschrieben habe, dann definitiv ja. Im Übrigen werde ich solche dummen Fragen nicht stellen. Von daher ist dein letztes Beispiel sehr unrealistisch..


----------



## Ushapti (14. November 2009)

Tja, so läuft es in jeder WoW community... habe in keinem Forum zu anderen Themen jamals solch ein geflame, gemecker, gemaule und attackieren gesehen, gehöt wohl zum Charakterzug vieler WoWler das man andere, vermeindlcih nciht so gut auskennende, permanent niedermachen und verarschen muss... erbärmlich aber is leider so.

Ironischwerweise wirst du mit diesem Thread derartig viel geflame und mimimis auslösen, sodas der Thread ei9gentlich zu Farce degradiert wird.
Ändert wird sich das eh nciht solange solche leute nicht , wie in anderen forman üblich für solcherlei verhaltensweise, angemahnt oder gar gebannt werden, so ist es vielleicht sogar gewollt das sich alles gegenseitig anpisst.

In diesem Sinne... wenn du freundliche Antworten, faires Verhalten, vernünftige Diskussionen und ein mindestmaß an Anstand und Respekt erwartest bist du bei Wow und dessen Communities falsch.
Klar sind nicht alle so aber früher oder säter ist immer ein dödel dabei der sich aufspielen muss und wie heißt's so schön, wo einer ist da folgen mehrere... nicht zuletzt da sich die wenigsten zusammreißen können wenn sie auf teilweise sehr unverschämte und herablassende weise angegriffen werden  und die Mods in solchen Fällen nur zugucken bzw. sogar mitmachen

Last but not least: WoW is ne Gemeinde von einigen normalen Menschen, vielen reizbaren Zeitgenossen, massig Analfisteln und mehr als genug Kleinkindern die sich durch WoW profilieren... also, augen zu und durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn in einem Thread 20 leute "Nutz du SuFu" + geflame schreiben, dann scrollt man eben bis zu dem einen vernünftigen Beitrag der die Frage beantwortet... 
Viele schnallen whrseinfach nicht das Forensystem, Threads mit den neusten Beiträgen wandern ganz nach oben, wenn da dann einer einfach ne vernünftige Antwort geben würde, anstatt zig leute mit der SuFu rumwerfen, ist es ja nicht verwunderlich das immer gleiche Threads auf Seite 1 landen.
Wenn man dem Threadersteller seine Frage beantwortet hat sich das thema und der Thread wandert nach hinten und kann gelöscht werden... is arbeit für die Mods aber neben dem erhalt von Ruhe und vernünftigen Umgangsformen, ist ihre aufgabe eben ordnung halten..^^°


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wenn die Sachen schon 100x beantwortet worden sind, so wie ichs geschrieben habe, dann definitiv ja. Im Übrigen werde ich solche dummen Fragen nicht stellen. Von daher ist dein letztes Beispiel sehr unrealistisch..


 Damit würde ich Dich jedenfalls schon in jedem Support oder Help-Forum als Besetzung-Fail einstufen Sry!


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (14. November 2009)

@ Hyrkul
das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen... naja bots sind noch nich so ausgereift, dass sie konstruktive antworten geben also beschränkt sich deren reportoir auf das spammen von SUFU! /report /vote 4 sonstwas


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Damit würde ich Dich jedenfalls schon in jedem Support oder Help-Forum als Besetzung-Fail einstufen Sry!



Und das hatte jetzt genau was mit diesem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Gimloing (14. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Und das hatte jetzt genau was mit diesem Thema zu tun?


Und das hatte jetzt genau was mit diesem Thema zu tun?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> @Corak
> Ich frage... wie sollte ich meinen DUDU für ne Ini Skillen nach dem Aktuellen Patch um in eine Ini mitgenommen zu werden, antwortest du jetzt auch, nutz die SUFU?


ich würde dich wohl auf den druiden-sticky verweisen. wenn ich gut gelaunt bin, würde ich sogar direkt den link posten.



> Oder ich habe ne Frage zu den Erbbaren Items, bin 3 Jahre raus aus dem Spiel... was hat es damit auf sich?


das ist ja nun wirklich etwas was man ohne weiteres herausfinden kann.



> Oder DU fragst irgenwann... Ich möchte nen Worgen hochziehen was meint ihr Jäger oder Krieger? Juwe oder Schmied? Willst du da ne Antwort bekommen L2P oder SUFU? Wenne das nicht selber weißt geh Hello Kitty spielen?


eine frage ob jäger oder krieger ist schon völlig daneben. ich würde da nur schreiben, was der TE überhaupt will. denn diese frage kann nur er selbst beantworten. will er lieber direkt auf den mob draufkloppen, oder lieber aus sicherer entfernung draufschießen? woher sollen die anderen wissen was ihm mehr spaß macht?

juwe oder schmied ist wieder etwas anderes. hier kann man als antworten dann die vor- und nachteile eines berufs aufzählen. 

allerdings bin ich keiner der sagt man solle die suchfunktion verwenden. wenn dann gebe ich die passenden antworten und schreibe dazu, das man auch die sufu hätte nutzen können.
oder wenn die frage schon viel zu oft gestellt wurde, ignoriere ich das thema einfach.




> Es stellt jemand einfach mal eine Lapidare Frage, wie zum Bsp was Technisches und wird darauf gleich angefahren! Darum geht es in disem Thread ja, Ich lese auf der Startseite das einer Hilfe bei was braucht und versuche zu Helfen, aber Iwe Idioten(sry wenn sich GOLDIES jetzt ange.... fühlen) fahren diese ständig an! Langeweile oder Was? Wenn die ned Konstruktives haben zum Thema sollen sie sich raushalten... ist meine Meinung dazu!


wenn man nur schreibt "nutz die suche" ist das natürlich nicht direkt hilfreich. ein hinweis auf vorhandene stickys ist wiederrum sehr hilfreich.
allerdings habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass jemand angefahren wurde, der ein ordentliches thema ausgewählt hat und die fragen klar formuliert.


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Gimloing schrieb:


> Und das hatte jetzt genau was mit diesem Thema zu tun?



Bitte habe etwas mehr Respekt vor diesem Thread, auch wenn es dir schwerfällt.


----------



## Freakypriest (14. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die WOTLK Systemanforderungen haben sich nicht geändert.



mit 3.2 wurden einige dinge an der grafik rumgeschraubt wie den Ultramodus etc.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. November 2009)

tut aber nix zur sache, da auf minimalen details alles seit wotlk unverändert geblieben ist. man kann nur die grafik jetzt noch höher drehen. dadurch ändern sich aber nicht die systemvorraussetzungen.


----------



## #Dante# (14. November 2009)

@ Tikume 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (14. November 2009)

gnau deswegen trau ich mich erst garnich hier mal was nachzufragen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaube ja Fest daran das Foren und Communitys ins Leben gerufen werden um anderen zu Helfen! Aber das scheint immer weniger in die Köpfe Diverser Personen reinzugehen!
> 
> Jo "SUFU nutzen" und "Hatten wir schon" heist es da wenn einer mal zu einer bestimmten Situation Fragen hat!
> Klar ich gebe in die Sufu jetzt ein: Technik Systemanforderungen fur WOW und bekomme die für BC von 2007. gebe ich Wrath of the Lich King ein bekomme ich verwandte Themen: sprich BC! Weil sich ja so viel ned geändert hat o0! Mache ich nun einen neuen Thread auf wo ich mal Lieb nach frage was ich denn aus Sicht anderer bräuchte wird man Dumm angemacht: nutze SUFU, so einen Thread hatten wir ja schon (bitte wo denn). Anstatt das es einem mitgeteilt wird geht es weiter: "Reicht die Leistung ned kauf NEU" oder so!
> ...



Weil die meisten der Lowbobs hier der Meinung sind sie wären nen Vertretungsadmin und sie müssten zu allem was sinnloses antworten um ihren Zähler zu pushen(Schaut ihr kleinen NAP's ich habe
2K Posts ich kenn mich aus)
Oder die Roxxor Fraktion die dir so antworet das du sofort weist das du ein NAP bist und es eine Schande ist überhaupt zu fragen und sie sich gnädigst herab lassen dir eine mit Fachausdrücken gespickte
Antwort zu posten. 

Ja ALLES zu einem Jahre alten Game wurede bereits gefragt, gesagt, geschrieben, doch es ändert sich immer etwas und das vergessen die meisten hier.l

Was sie auch vergessen ist, dass es auch bei IHNEN den Tag 1 gegeben hat, sie nicht 60,70,80 am 2tern Tag waren und auch nicht T1,2,3......am dritten Tag hatten.
Aber heute wo jeder NAP nur mit dem Gesicht auf die Tastatur fallen kann und nebenbei noch Sinnlos Jamba Töne runter läd und im Raid nach jedem Boss mit ^^ oder XD Recount postet
kannst du froh sein das du von diesen "ProGamern" überhaupt beachtet wirst.....
Denn sie haben Epix for Free und mach over 9k DMG mit ihren fünf 80ern da kann man schon mal vergessen das es den Tag der ACC Erstellung gab.


----------



## Nerjyana (14. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Tja, so läuft es in jeder WoW community... habe in keinem Forum zu anderen Themen jamals solch ein geflame, gemecker, gemaule und attackieren gesehen, gehöt wohl zum Charakterzug vieler WoWler das man andere, vermeindlcih nciht so gut auskennende, permanent niedermachen und verarschen muss... erbärmlich aber is leider so.
> ...
> 
> Last but not least: WoW is ne Gemeinde von einigen normalen Menschen, vielen reizbaren Zeitgenossen, massig Analfisteln und mehr als genug Kleinkindern die sich durch WoW profilieren... also, augen zu und durch
> ...



Oh ja - aber @TE die kann man ziemlich schnell heraus filtern und ein paar tummeln sich schon hier in Deinem Thread. Das ist wie bei einer hartnäckigen bakteriellen Infektion und deren Resistenz gegen alle bekannten Antibiotika - Du wirst sie nicht los ;o)

Aber es gibt da so 'ne nette Funktion, die man aktivieren kann ;o)


----------



## Lekraan (14. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Wenn ihr nichts Konstruktives zu melden habt.. "einfach mal die Fresse halten" ...des ist besser als der Geistige Dünnschiss den die meisten von euch geben!!!



Right!!!


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Oh ja - aber @TE die kann man ziemlich schnell heraus filtern und ein paar tummeln sich schon hier in Deinem Thread. Das ist wie bei einer hartnäckigen bakteriellen Infektion und deren Resistenz gegen alle bekannten Antibiotika - Du wirst sie nicht los ;o)



Leider wahr. Und dabei hattest du gestern noch geschrieben, du würdest nicht mehr posten..


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Weil die meisten der Lowbobs hier der Meinung sind sie wären nen Vertretungsadmin und sie müssten zu allem was sinnloses antworten um ihren Zähler zu pushen(Schaut ihr kleinen NAP's ich habe
> 2K Posts ich kenn mich aus)
> Oder die Roxxor Fraktion die dir so antworet das du sofort weist das du ein NAP bist und es eine Schande ist überhaupt zu fragen und sie sich gnädigst herab lassen dir eine mit Fachausdrücken gespickte
> Antwort zu posten.



hach ja jeder über 2k posts ist so arrogant? Habe schon sehr viele auch mit 10 posts gesehen die meinen sie sind profis



> Ja ALLES zu einem Jahre alten Game wurede bereits gefragt, gesagt, geschrieben, doch es ändert sich immer etwas und das vergessen die meisten hier.l


z.b.? Es wird leichter? Es kommen neue bosse mit den selben mechaniken? Es gibt "hardmodes" welche nichts anderes sind als z.b. aq40, nur das es da keinen "i want epics aber ich bin zu schlecht" mode gab?



> Was sie auch vergessen ist, dass es auch bei IHNEN den Tag 1 gegeben hat, sie nicht 60,70,80 am 2tern Tag waren und auch nicht T1,2,3......am dritten Tag hatten.
> Aber heute wo jeder NAP nur mit dem Gesicht auf die Tastatur fallen kann und nebenbei noch Sinnlos Jamba Töne runter läd und im Raid nach jedem Boss mit ^^ oder XD Recount postet
> kannst du froh sein das du von diesen "ProGamern" überhaupt beachtet wirst.....
> Denn sie haben Epix for Free und mach over 9k DMG mit ihren fünf 80ern da kann man schon mal vergessen das es den Tag der ACC Erstellung gab.


am anfang gabs keine lvl guides und co. und ja mein erstes t1 teil hatte ich auch erst viel später. trozdem ist es gut 3 jahre her seit dem sich bis auf ein paar formeln und berechnungen nichts an dem gamesystem gändert hat (ah doch fliegen mit bc)


es wird sich nie was ändern und es wird immer die 3 gruppen geben
pro, hobby pro und noob. Ob man hilfsbereit ist oder nichts hat nichts damit zu tun, sondern eher mit dem ich bin annonym ich kann schreiben was ich will.


----------



## Thoor (14. November 2009)

Ohgott noch so ein "lol alle flamen aber ich tus nicht ich bin voll perfekt" Thread....

Die Suchfunktion ist nicht zum Spass da, wenn alle 2 Minuten der gleiche Thread auftaucht gehts ziemlich auf den Sack, deiner ist übrigens auch schon mehrfach vorhanden, in dem Sinne:

Zomfg lol Suchfunktion lol l2p kkthxbye....


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Klar ich gebe in die Sufu jetzt ein: Technik Systemanforderungen fur WOW und bekomme die für BC von 2007. gebe ich Wrath of the Lich King ein bekomme ich verwandte Themen: sprich BC! Weil sich ja so viel ned geändert hat o0! Mache ich nun einen neuen Thread auf wo ich mal Lieb nach frage was ich denn aus Sicht anderer bräuchte wird man Dumm angemacht: nutze SUFU, so einen Thread hatten wir ja schon (bitte wo denn). Anstatt das es einem mitgeteilt wird geht es weiter: "Reicht die Leistung ned kauf NEU" oder so!


Dazu sag ich nur: www.google.de - die Seite wird dich nicht flamen oder dich mit SUFU! anschreien. Wahnsinn, oder? 



VILOGITY schrieb:


> Weil die meisten der Lowbobs hier der Meinung sind sie wären nen *Vertretungsadmin* und sie müssten zu allem was sinnloses antworten um ihren Zähler zu pushen(Schaut ihr kleinen NAP's ich habe
> 2K Posts ich kenn mich aus)


Im ganz groben gesagt, sind wir das schon. Die Mods und die Admins können in einem solchen großen Forum nie alles überwachen, deshalb gibt es auch die Report-Funktion. Wir unterstützen somit die Moderatoren dieses Forums, so dass sie die übellaunigen Poster/ die dummen Threads etc. schnell finden und closen/löschen können.


----------

